# rental properties for 6 months



## beverleyp (May 26, 2009)

Am wondering whether we will be able to rent a 2/3 bed property from between 400 and 500 euros from April through to October anywhere in Portugal please.

Beverley


----------



## AvonLady (Jun 15, 2009)

beverleyp said:


> Am wondering whether we will be able to rent a 2/3 bed property from between 400 and 500 euros from April through to October anywhere in Portugal please.
> 
> Beverley



are you looking at 400-500 a week or month and what area of Portugal?

You might be better contacting local estate agents as they often have long term winter lets..you might be lucky on a summer one.


----------



## Diane1 (May 26, 2009)

*diane*

Hi bev i sent you a pm about a rental on your pm email diane


----------



## patsy (May 8, 2009)

*rental*

Hi Beverly i hvae found something you will be very interested in patsy


----------



## beverleyp (May 26, 2009)

*Rental property for 6 months*



patsy said:


> Hi Beverly i hvae found something you will be very interested in patsy


Tempt me then Patsy!

Beverley


----------

